# My wine/brewing space



## laneygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

I finally figured out how to post pictures and so thought I'd show what my space looks like:







The one on left is CC Temparnillo - Cabernet in clarification/stabilization stage.The one on right is CC Two Latitudes Merlot is in secondary fermenation stages that I transferred yesterday. I keep brew belts on both to keep at warm enough temperature for primary, secondary and clarification/stabilization. Only after transferring for bulk aging can I take them off during the late fall/winter time.








This is the sink area (which needs to be cleaned out) where I do a lot of cleaning, rinsing, etc. It's been great to have in that area. Those are empty 5 gallon car boys that I use as secondary fermenters when I make beer batches, which are typically 5 gallons.






This is the rack area where I am trying to accumulate enough so that I can let them age the prescribed 6 months+. I just bottled WE Grenache Mourvedre yesterday and so am letting it sit up right for the prescribed three days before labeling, shrink wrapping and putting on the rack.

*Edited by: laneygirl *


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to post a picture of what the CC Temp - Cab looks like at this point of clarification/stabilization to see if it needs more degassing, but before I do that step am wondering if I need to add more K-meta (1/4 tsp for 6 gallons). That was George's suggestion on the WE Australian Grenache Mourvedre that I just bottled after bulk aging for 7 weeks 


I did do some degassing in the first couple days around adding stabilizing and clariifcation packets that came with the kit.I want to be sure it's been degassed sufficiently so when it comes time to transfer for bulk aging can know it's good to go. 


Since my basement is so cold, I have to keep a brew belt on just to keep it at 68 F and based on another post from Wake know that it's better to degas at higher temps (70+). 


I just want to be sure that I get the details around degassing down. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks great laney, after degassing you can take off the brew belts as wine actually clears better at cooler temps. Now all we need is a pic of you!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2007)

If you plan on bulk aging 3 months or longer you can add the 1/4 tsp k-meta now or at bottling time, if you plan on bulking longer you can add it now or 3 months from now.


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Wade, 


I found a picture of just me from last fall when I was teaching a friend of mine how to brew beer. So, here you go.....my garage is a little messy. My dad would not be too proud


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 11, 2007)

wade said:


> If you plan on bulk aging 3 months or longer you can add the 1/4 tsp k-meta now or at bottling time, if you plan on bulking longer you can add it now or 3 months from now.




So, it's not necessary to add the k-meta at each degassing step using fizz-x stirred and vacuvin. It sounds like if I santize the fizz-x prior to stirring again, it will be OK??


I'll do that tomorrow night and take a shot of what it looks like so I can get some guidance on whether to continue degassing or just let it go until the prescribed period of time to let it clarify/stabilize.


Thanks, Wade.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2007)

Great area for your wine/beer making laney. I really like your racks too. Did you build them yourself? 

Give that wine the old "skake it and see if it still fizzes" in a small bottle test. It's a pretty effective test for determining if yoor wine is still gassy


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 12, 2007)

The racks are made by Vinland and cost less than $100 for holding 120 bottles. I assembled them, which was pretty easy with the instructions they provide. My walls are concrete, which made for some hard drilling, but Ifastened them to the wall using L-brackets and those things that expand when screwed into (leaded version).
I like that "shake and see if it fizzles" test. I just want to be sure that I can proceed to that step with some assurance it won't fizzle based on what it looks like when I use the Fizz-X stirrer and vacuvin technique. I'll paste another pic in here tonight to see what you think.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2007)

Great pic laney and your father would be proud as long as you clean up after your done working!



You dont want to add k-meta ever time or your wine will be over sulfited. You just want to add the k-meta they gave you with the kit plus an xtra 1/4 tsp before bottling to allow xtra storage time.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 13, 2007)

Wade,


I have my Mezza Luna in the stabilizing/clearing stage. I have been reading the thread with Laneygirl. Would I need to add k-meta also before bottling? uavwmn


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2007)

If you plan on aging more than a year then yes. If you plan on drinking them within a year then no.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 13, 2007)

laneygirl,


First of all I don't know if your name is Lane. My daughter is Lain and I call her Laineygirl sometimes....great name. Love your pictures of your space and did I see an old double washtub, that is converted for surface area? 


Ramona


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Romana, 


Thanks for asking...actually, it's Elaine and some friends have just shortened it to Laneygirl and I liked it as a handle.


You are very observant on the old/"antique" washtub. I bought this house about 12 years ago from the daughter of a woman who had passed away and they left me allkinds of treasures...and I have converted it to surface area. It works great to hold carboys to rack from and bottles when bottling, etc.


I am pondering replace the sink and maybe that with some sort of stainless sink/counter area that I think would be easier to clean, etc....but have to trade off those $$ with more wine kits and that makes it a tough decision.


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's what my CC Cab Temp after using Fizz-Z stirrer for a few rounds of 20 seconds (or so). This isn't the first time I've done this and so maybe I'm far enough along...but wait there's more












Then I put on the universal carboy cap with vacuvin attachment and you can see I'm still getting some bubbles....so does that mean I should try degassing again? or...there's one more that made me wonder:








It's hard to see in this but the bubbles are still coming up the side, but the bubbles at top seem different than when I did this the first time.


Any advise??...keep degassing or let it be until I transfer to bulk aging?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2007)

Those size bubbles tell me that its done&gt; Good job.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2007)

I've tried the vacu-u-vin on one wine a week or so ago and got a few bubblesand tried it now on2 morecarboys....I didn't get anything on the two ...and, when I release the vac-u-vine the level of the wine goes down....I assume there is no gas. These are just fruit wines and the wines have been sitting finished for a couple months now...guess it's time to bottle. 


It's interesting to see all those bubbles...I will try it again on a younger wine when I get some going.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply/coaching Wade.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you may still have a little gas iin there laney. The foaminess is what rouses my suspicion. Wade is right about the bigger bubbles being an indicator but they should be somewhat bigger and pretty much clear without any foaming when you pump the vacuvin. Jusy my 2 cents !!


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Waldo, I appreciate your view and will probably give this your recommended "shake and see if it fizzes" test after I get back from Thanksgiving vacation. Based on that, I'll degas more or move to bulk aging. You guys really are a great help and I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 12, 2008)

Laney,


What is your opinion of the wineracks you have? Finish, stability, durability etc?



or



Do you think when full they will need to be attached to a supporting wall?


Thanks, Jeff


----------

